# what are the chances of a second miscarriage?



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

So this past Tuesday I miscarried at 12 weeks...the baby had only made it a few days past the 9 week ultrasound where we saw it's strong little heartbeat.

I have a follow-up in 2 weeks with my doc and I'll be sure to ask her, but how much does having a miscarriage raise your risk of having another? Do I have a good chance of having a second child? I had absolutely no problems with my first pregnancy, I'm just so worried I might never have another baby.

Thanks for your opinions...


----------



## crazycandigirl (Mar 13, 2006)

Link to Statistics

Quote:

One miscarriage after having one or more live births- 10% (no more than normal)
I hope that helps!!! That web site is a wonderful source of information as well. I visited it almost everyday after both of my losses. Healing vibes your way!


----------



## 3~born~at~home (Dec 29, 2006)

Please don't think it has to happen this way for you, but I had a 12 wk miscarriage, we waited 3-4 months to try again, I got pg right away but lost it a few days after testing +. We didn't wait that time, and got pg right away and carried that baby to term. That was in 1997. Then in the summer of 05 I got pg and miscarried at about 15dpo(beta was only 12 at 12 dpo, then 8 at 14 dpo). I ovulated 13 days later and got pg, carried her to 36 weeks







I know it's so hard, we worry so much with each subsequent pregnancy. Getting to the point of holding baby in your arms will be so great though! Don't lose hope!!


----------



## melove (Mar 15, 2006)

I know it is easy for me to say don't worry but please don't. I had two miscarriages in 2001. They were five months apart and I had both at 7 weeks. I didn't try again for two years because I was so very scared. Today, I have two beautiful, healthy boys. I too, heard a heartbeat for my first miscarriage. It made it even harder. Best of luck. Stay positive.


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone...I know I have a good chance, it's just hard to think about some days. I love being pregnant and having babies so much, and we love being parents so much...the thought of that not happening for us again is heartbreaking.

But I will try to remain positive...we will start TTC again in May!


----------



## 5thAttempt (Apr 22, 2006)

you have a great chance of having another child. After 5 m/c and 1 live birth dr gave me 20-25% chance if having a second kid. And I just had a little boy!


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

Sorry for being a bit OT here, but 3~Born~At~Home, did I read right that TWICE you got pg right after a m/c and both times had healthy babies that "stuck"? That is so awesome! (Correct me if I misread with my wishful thinking, please.) Poo poo to those "wait a couple cycles" people--a mama knows when she is emotionally, physically, and spiritually ready.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WaturMama* 
Sorry for being a bit OT here, but 3~Born~At~Home, did I read right that TWICE you got pg right after a m/c and both times had healthy babies that "stuck"? That is so awesome! (Correct me if I misread with my wishful thinking, please.) Poo poo to those "wait a couple cycles" people--a mama knows when she is emotionally, physically, and spiritually ready.

Happened to me too. Had my first miscarriages and shortly after got pregnant with DD born at 37 weeks and then had a miscarriage just prior to me having DS at 37wks 1 day


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Me too. I had Alex, conceived my first cycle after his birth (6 months), lost Rowan at 24 weeks, conceived first cycle after her birth and had Isaac the following year. I wouldn't necessarily recommend it (my pregnancy with Isaac was really, really hard) but it's possible.


----------



## roadfamily6now (Sep 14, 2006)

I have had 2 m/c over the past 13 years but also had 6 full term pregnancies.

After I m/c I got pregnant right away and carried to term.


----------



## widdlelou (Feb 28, 2006)

I know Rach I'm scared too. My doctor told me I have the same chances again which is the same chance any body first tiem pregnant or never had a m/c has.


----------

